# Whipped cocoa or shea butter suggestions?



## ilovedoxies (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to make my own moisturizer for my feet.  They get so dry and rough during the summer.  I've been using my own sugar scrubs for a couple years now and I'd like to make some kind of whipped moisturizer, too.  

Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a link to a video tutorial showing a whipped shea butter recipe that you could try. I might have to try it too.   

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... butter.cfm


----------



## cinta (Jun 17, 2011)

I make my own body butter with just 200 grams of shea butter, 70 grams of coconut oil & a few drops of essential oil. I whip it all up with an electric mixer, too easy!


----------



## ToniD (Jun 17, 2011)

specifically for my feet, I make a cream that is pretty heavy. 50% water phase and 50% oil phase.  I used 10% beeswax,  cocoabutter and shea then some FCO as a light oil to sink in more.   I used aloe as part of the water.    still needs work, but I like the consistency.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 18, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> I make my own body butter with just 200 grams of shea butter, 70 grams of coconut oil & a few drops of essential oil. I whip it all up with an electric mixer, too easy!



I've made this one too. Nice!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 18, 2011)

Great video.

I think I'll order some shea soon.  I will have to keep it simple tho, I'll start with the shea/coconut/eo recipe.  


Thanks!   

PS... can you tell much of a difference in cocoa butter and shea butter?


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa butter is SO hard that I don't think you'd be able to have a successful body butter with JUST cocoa butter.  You can mix it with shea, but at a smaller % than the shea.  The shea is a much softer butter which makes it a better butterto use for whipping.  Mango also is soft enough to make a whipped butter out of.
HTH!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you Laura!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't watch the video, so maybe this was noted. Be sure to add an antioxidant like Tocopherol T-50 or ROE to keep your whipped butter from going rancid. I love my whipped shea butter for my feet!


----------



## awi (Jul 1, 2011)

I watched the video about making the whipped shea butter but was wondering why it calls for unrefined shea butter?  I have refined shea butter in my closet right now....would that work also?  What would the difference be?


----------



## hobbiz (Jul 14, 2011)

@awi: I think its because some ppl prefer unrefined butter. Refined butter went through some chemicals to remove odor and white bleaching and thus some ppl prefer it unrefiend, more "natural" .


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 14, 2011)

I melt my shea butter in my kitchen aid ss bowl, once its melted I add shea oil to it (about 1 oz pp), then I put it in the freezer till it starts to solidify.  Then I put it on the mixer stand and let it whip for about 5 minutes, put it back in the freezer for a while then whip, whip, whip, until its light and fluffy.  Then I take dri-flo and put it in a sifter and add a little at a time as I'm whipping ... whip for a few more minutes then put in jars.  

This makes a very nice light fluffy spread and I use it for my feet and all over moisturizing.  A little goes a long way!  I get a lot of requests for this from men and women!

I do the same for cooca butter using cocoa butter and cocoa butter oil.  I used to get that at Oils by Nature but they are closed.  I'm not sure who else sells fractionated cocoa butter oil.  Anyway, you have to use a little more of the oil with the cocoa butter since cocoa butter is a harder butter.  I just sort of play it by ear until it's the consistency that I like it.

Edited to add sometimes I add a few drops of lavendar EO to the whipped shea and I love it with a little bit of juniper breeze fo too


----------



## carebear (Jul 14, 2011)

I run into problems if I melt the butter to the liquid stage.  I just soften it.


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 14, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I run into problems if I melt the butter to the liquid stage.  I just soften it.[/quot
> 
> Wow, that's surprising.  I always melt mine and have never had a problem.  I'm not sure if sticking it in the freezer has anything to do with it but mine is always light and fluffy.  I'm making some this weekend (I hope) so I'll post a picture


----------



## carebear (Jul 14, 2011)

Love pictures.
I do the freezer thing too.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 15, 2011)

I melted the coconut oil and then just softened the shea butter a little bit and it whipped up really nicely. If you use Virgin Coconut Oil and no EO or fragrance, the scent of the coconut comes through beautifully. Love it.  :wink:


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 15, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I melted the coconut oil and then just softened the shea butter a little bit and it whipped up really nicely. If you use Virgin Coconut Oil and no EO or fragrance, the scent of the coconut comes through beautifully. Love it.  :wink:



Oh that sounds really nice.  I'm going to have to stop at the health food store on the way home and get a jar of virgin coconut oil and try it!


----------

